# Vomit smell on sofa HELP!



## female18- (Jun 8, 2007)

What can I use to get the smell of a childs vomit on my sofa chairs??

I dont have many things at home, ive washed it with washing up liquid and hot water with an antibacterial agent in it, but it still STINKS!!!

Vinegar? I can buy some tomorrow but I cant go out today...the stench is awful!


----------



## bdavis337 (Jan 7, 2005)

Is it still damp? (ICK!) Try shaking some baking powder on it to absorb the odor, and vaccuum it off after it's sat there a while. You might really need something more "commercial" than just vinegar and bs though, vomit on upholstery is truly horrible.....


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

Yeah I was just going to say, white vinegar. If you have a steam cleaner or want to rent one, you can use as much white vinegar as they recommend detergent in with the hot water. It works really well IMO. Once it's dried you can sprinkle some baking soda on the cushions and let it sit for a while and then vacuum it off too - baking soda can be good at taking out odors. You will smell the vinegar for a while but the smell goes away before too long.


----------



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

I wonder if a solution intended to remove pet odors from carpet/upholstery would work. Nature's Miracle is nontoxic and worked great on my dog's potty accidents when she was a pup -- it's available at Petsmart and Petco.


----------



## female18- (Jun 8, 2007)

Thanks for the fast replies! I have baking powder...not baking soda, will that work? And I have bicarbonate of soda.


----------



## BamBam'sMom (Jun 4, 2005)

My son threw up on our sofa a while back and I had a hard time getting rid of the smell. Stanley Steemer came and cleaned our carpets, and we paid them extra to do the sofa as well. That took care of it. I would second the suggestion for some sort of a steam cleaning if nothing else does the trick.


----------



## merpk (Dec 19, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *limabean* 
I wonder if a solution intended to remove pet odors from carpet/upholstery would work. Nature's Miracle is nontoxic and worked great on my dog's potty accidents when she was a pup -- it's available at Petsmart and Petco.


Seconding the suggestion. We used it for our cats for years, and then when the kids started doing gross stuff on the furniture, it worked for them, too.


----------



## Shahbazin (Aug 3, 2006)

I recommend Nature's Miracle also - if it'll fix dog barf, it'll fix kid barf







It uses non-toxic natural enzymes to break down & remove the offending substance, rather than just "covering up" as do many cleaners. I've used it w/my puppies for years (try carsick all down between the seats for a challenge!)


----------

